# Musikformate umwandeln (cda zu MP3)



## wowraider (9. Januar 2009)

hi,
ich habe ma eine frage an euch und zwar wie ich cda zu mp3 umwandle!
ich habe eine CD in meinen rechner gelegt und will die lieder auf meinen mp3 haben,aber egal wie ich es versuche die lieder sind nie drauf-.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
was kann ich da tun,die lieder haben nämlich auch noch 44 MB-.-!
wäre nett wenn mir irgendwer einen tipp gebe könnte wie ich es umwandle!!

danke an die die was haben schon mal im voraus!

mfg wowraider! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (9. Januar 2009)

Du  musst die Lieder erst auf deinen Rechner kopieren, sondern komplett, keine Verknüpfung, sondern so, dass du ohne CD die Musik abspielen kannst und danach die Musik auf deinen MP3 ziehen.


----------



## Gnolius (9. Januar 2009)

Gibts da nen Netten Umwandler namens "Cdex" benutze ich selber auch.


----------



## Wagga (9. Januar 2009)

Ginge theoretisch auch mit dem WMP Von CD kopieren und dann als Format in den Einstellungen Mp3 wählen, geht aber auch mit autograpper und anderen Programmen, ginge aber theoretisch auch mit WMP. Auch Brennsoftware kann dies meist.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## Kontinuum (9. Januar 2009)

Am einfachsten ist es mit dem Programm von Apple namens iTunes, damit kannst du ganz simpel die CD's auf deinen PC importieren (Auch mit Auswahlmöglichkeiten hinsichtlich des Dateityps) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (9. Januar 2009)

Frueher benutzte ich dafuer den Audiograbber, mittlerweile (weil meine Heimbeschallung durch einen I-Pod erledigt wird) nehme ich auch iTunes. Beide Programme sind in der Lage automatisch die CD zu erkennen und entsprechend die MP3s zu taggen. iTunes kann Dir dazu auch noch das passende Cover runterladen (auch wenn ich das etwas enttaeuschend finde, da viele meiner CDs nicht gefunden werden).


----------



## riesentrolli (9. Januar 2009)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Am einfachsten ist es mit dem Programm von Apple namens iTunes, damit kannst du ganz simpel die CD's auf deinen PC importieren (Auch mit Auswahlmöglichkeiten hinsichtlich des Dateityps)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nur würd ich mir zum cd's rippen nich unbedingt itunes laden^^ habs zwar auch, aber nur wegen meim ipod.
auch wenn es natürlich sehr nice is, dass itunes einem die tracks gleich benennt, hab ka wie das beim wmp is. aber wenn das geht würd ich einfach den nehmen. dann musste nur noch dein wunschformat udn wunschbitrate wählen. otto-normal user sollten eigtl 192kbit/s reichen. ich rippe allerdings auf 320 =)


----------



## x3n0n (9. Januar 2009)

no23 recorder


----------



## wowraider (9. Januar 2009)

okay vielen dank schon mal an alle für die tipps,werds aussprobieren!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

